# How to not traumatize sick budgie?



## Budgiezilla (May 15, 2015)

Our bird Blue is sick. She's also the most skittish. We took her to the vet last week and they gave us antibiotics to give her. She shares a nice big cage with her fellow three budgies.



The problem is that with this cage, it's very difficult to catch her. Even though we try and get her with a towel, she's becoming progressively more and more terrified of hands. I've been using a technique I've used on one of my other birds who is just too skittish to be tamed- mix antibiotic with a small amount of water in a spray bottle and spray on her and the cage; Holmes loves licking the water so she would get better that way. But I don't think Blue is receiving enough antibiotic this way.

I do have an extra cage, but again, due to Blue's nature, I'm afraid that being separate from her friends would be needlessly stressful.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Three of my birds have to be medicated daily and I find that the best way is to capture them early in the morning while it is still dark. The lights are off except for a small night light and I cover the cages at night so the covers are still on when I do this. I slowly and quietly pull the cover back far enough to open the cage and reach in and slowly close my hand around each bird I need to medicate, take them out, give the med and place them back in the cage. Don't stress out and try not to make noise. I find that this has worked pretty well for me. I have to turn on a small light as I give the med to make sure I am actually getting in in their mouth but then I turn it right off.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Please do no spray your sick budgie as this can lead to respiratory problems from being cold and wet.
You need to use a small syringe, you can use some gloves or a small hand towel to catch her . Have the syringe ready and two people are better than one. Google how to hold a budgie gently hold her but do not put any pressure on her keep her in an upright position hold her between your thumb and pointer finger, the other person gently tap the side of her beak or place the syringe in from the side then slowly release the medication.
Also when you have a sick bird it should be kept in quarantine away from others for their safety as well as the sick birds . having a hospital cage is a must, a rectangular or square type of cage is better for budgies as they are horizontal fliers.


----------



## Budgiezilla (May 15, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> Please do no spray your sick budgie as this can lead to respiratory problems from being cold and wet.
> You need to use a small syringe, you can use some gloves or a small hand towel to catch her . Have the syringe ready and two people are better than one. Google how to hold a budgie gently hold her but do not put any pressure on her keep her in an upright position hold her between your thumb and pointer finger, the other person gently tap the side of her beak or place the syringe in from the side then slowly release the medication.
> Also when you have a sick bird it should be kept in quarantine away from others for their safety as well as the sick birds . having a hospital cage is a must, a rectangular or square type of cage is better for budgies as they are horizontal fliers.


Really? My budgies love getting sprayed! They start climbing all over the cage licking everything and each other.

Perhaps I can capture her, put her in the extra cage, keep a cover on it at night, and get her in the morning like Cody recommended.

Thanks for your recommendations, everybody.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Spraying or misting your budgies in hot weather is fine, especially since they like it. I would not spray a sick budgie though as I said because it could make the matter worse.
Covering the cage is a great idea and yes picking them up when it is evening or near dark is often easier.:budgie: 
Also when giving medications try to have them at room temperature as cold liquids and medication are not liked either.


----------

